# Fenster in bestimmter größe öffnen



## casimir (22. Februar 2004)

Schönen guten Tag an alle,

Sagt mal ist es möglich einer Html seite zu sagen, dass sie in einer bestimmten größe sich öffnen soll und zwar ohne Navigation etc, also wie ein popup. Oder muss ich dass zwangsläufig in der seite definieren wo der Link aufgerufen wird?


Vielen Dank i.V



Gruss

Christian


----------



## rootssw (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Natürlich ist das möglich!
Einfach als Link folgendes angeben:


```
<a href="javascript:window.open('namederseite.html', '', 'width=400 height=500')">
```

Hier kannst du mal jede Option sehen, die man wählen kann.


----------

